# Critique my website, thanks in advance for honest feedback



## HomeMedia Pros (Nov 12, 2006)

Guys,

seen the post earlier, and wanted for you to ping and see what you thinkg.

I would be glad to host links to everyone who reviews and provides feedback.

EK

www.homemediapros.com


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Looks nice to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks neat and orderly. Only suggestion is MAKE THE TEXT BIGGER.:laughing: Nice work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

looks good, and I like the avatar lol


----------



## HomeMedia Pros (Nov 12, 2006)

*Thank you*

I havent seen any link requests. You all know in order for Google and Co to pick sites they look at the number of links from you and too you. Gives us/you a better page ranking. so please feel free to email me or post here.

thanks for feedback.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

HomeMedia Pros said:


> I havent seen any link requests. You all know in order for Google and Co to pick sites they look at the number of links from you and too you. Gives us/you a better page ranking. so please feel free to email me or post here.
> 
> thanks for feedback.:thumbsup:


http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=8600&highlight=link+website


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Looks good, maybe your logo up top, you need to resize and scale the images properly.


----------



## Dave-Raleigh (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice site. Just some minor tweeks....
All the screens (except the smart homes one) are just a tad too long. I have to page the last 1/2" or so to see what I am missing but its only the bottom line info.

Also I missed your address the first time through. You might want to (also) put it up in the main header part (like the phone number) so it is more prominent.

I like the layout but there is about 2" of whitespace on each side that is wasted space. However there is a fine point between being too busy and too much white space.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> Looks good, maybe your logo up top, you need to resize and scale the images properly.



Good call.


----------



## Creative Pools (Sep 11, 2006)

Overall it looks nice, but you should *optimize* your pages better.

All of your pages have a high code-to-text ratio. SE's like pages with more text than code. You can improve it by NOT using a table based layout. Use the DIV tag instead.

All of your pages have the same Meta descriptions and keywords. *That is hurting your ranking bigtime!* Make each page, title, description, and list of keywords completely unique for each page. (I would be working on this tonight)

You should also make your Meta descriptions actual descriptions and not another list of keywords.

If you want to use all of your keywords, make individual pages with 400 words or more, optimized for each keyword. That will make your site have more pages, and help the ranking.


----------



## streetracer (Nov 2, 2006)

Well you asked for opinions and I don't mean to offend but in all honesty my first instinct was to leave the site. Then I remembered someone had asked for ideas about their site so I hope this helps.

It seems a little cluttered and wordy, like reading a newspaper. There is really an overwhelming amount of information on the page.

Your website could help people see how COOL it would be to have an awesome home theater. Use of a little Flash animation would really play up the whole multimedia concept. The last thing you want them to think is "holy crap that's a lot to learn, maybe some other time".

Also, consider talking less about yourself, what you do, your qualifications and more about the customer's intense DESIRE for this GREAT home theater EXPERIENCE.

Each section of every page could be expanded to it's own page, allowing the site visitor to absorb the information in a more friendly, comfortable way.

I hope this helps.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's what I noticed about the url's for your additional pages,

http://www.homemediapros.com/ht.html would be better if renamed,
www.homemediapros.com/home_theater.html

and

http://www.homemediapros.com/cr.html would be better if renamed,
www.blabla.com/conferance_room.html

This way if some one does a google search for home theater you chances of a search engine finding your page are greatly increased. If a search engine looks that ht.html it won't necessarily know what that page is about.

Put a contact from on your website. People browsing your site at 1 AM in the morning are not going to call you. They might forget to call you the next day, lost lead. But if you have a contact form, your set. If they are interested enough they'll fill it out and in the morning you'll have a new lead in your email. = ) Set it up so that they recieve some sort of confirmation that the information was sucessfully submitted as well. Either they get taken to a page that says that, or they recieve and auto responce email informing them that their information was recieved. This is very effective for following up, once a person submits information and provides thier phone number, you have the right to call them for up to 6 months I believe. Regardless if they are on the do not call registry. = )

Get those name brand product icons on your main page, go to thier website and read the rules for linking to them. Usually they will allow it with no troubles. MAKE SURE TO HAVE PERMISSION FIRST! Then link those images back to thier site.

Link to your Service Magic profile also.
Get client testimonials and before and after pictures on the site.

Make your font more user friendly by enlarging it a little.

Always think about how your visitors can be best served when they visit your site, not how you think the site should look. The first site I made had all the coolness that I thought was great! But it wasn't really user friendly.


----------



## atlas06 (Nov 19, 2006)

Great site, so much consulting and great suggestions for free. this is truely the only friendly site I've see.
Back to your web site, I think your choice of colors (black and white is poor) check with someone in graphic design or communication, they will tell you what each color stand for, some colors are symbols of success, etc, tried and true from what I hear.

I love the fact that you don't have football pictures on your TV's.

Best


----------



## bill r (Feb 19, 2007)

*great site, I wish I could afford your service!*

One suggestion: change wording "professionally installed $289" to "professional installation $289". Believe it or not, with pricing changing so rapidly, some of us neanderthals might be confused. Good Luck! bill


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice and clean. The letters are way too small.


----------



## DerrickVWS (Nov 17, 2006)

Here are my suggestions:

*Header Text*
"Houston Area Premier Electrical & Electronics Installation Services"
That text in to upper right seems to wrap funny. The "Installation Services" text is spaced too far down.

*Home page Content*
Find a way to cutback on how much text you have on the homepage. Advertise what you do and entice people to learn more about each item by click your More Info links. I like how modular your content is. It makes it easy for me to skim your site. I just think less text and larger type would help. Also, maybe try a "line-height: 1.5em;" to keep your text spaces nicely.

*Photo Sizes and Resizing*
This is being a little picky, but having improperly sized and compressed is a website no-no. Most of your photos seem WAY too large. For example, the main photo on you "Home Theater" page is over 66k for a small 150x120 pixel photo. I imagine this should be closer to 6k. It also seems that you are using HTML to resize the photos. That same photo, when saved to my desktop reports a size of 323x225 pixels. You should resize your photos to the size you want them displayed on the webpage before uploading them to the web. Does that make sense? I think mickeyco touched on this a little with your logo. 

*I clocked your "Home Theater" page load size at 465kb!* That's massive! I bet you can get it closer to 70k-100k with some minor photo editing. Also, cutting out the HTML resizing will make the photos look sharper and more eye appealing.

I like the content on your site. I could tell you spent some time on it.

Good job so far!


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

Text too small
plus did you do any of the suggestions people made?

I mean if your going to ask advice typically you want to act on it otherwise you wasted your time and others time


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

I think the layout is good. A bit newspaperish and small text.


----------



## HomeMedia Pros (Nov 12, 2006)

*Long time not here (homemedia Pros checking in ) --- means we been busy !!!*

:clap:Wow it has been 8 months since my original post and boy I can share a few stories with you all: 

1. It took a long while to get the site changed. I took all of your concerns and suggestions and than had to re-work it more and more to make search engines find it. So please feel free to comment on new site homemediapros.com 

2. Here is what worked for us. I spent hours looking at the code of the competitor sites (you can do this by opening view source in the internet explorer). There is Meta Tag thing there... I copied all of them down then went to google.

3. google has tool that tells you a) how many searches per day for your key words and b) how many other people have them. In my line of work there were thousands.

4. So it is important to start narrowing your map (Houston for us).

5. Then you have to work on density of words. It is how many times your key words repeated on your pages. It makes your site more relevant.

6. You need to spend some money with google (adwords) but only list your most key words and set low budget (so they dont take you to cleaners). We sterted with low bids and $10 per day.

7. Most important. Do not submit your page more than one time to google. They will lock you out for 32 days ( notice not 31 ). Instead change something on your page daily and tell in your code (META TAGS) to come and visit you once a week.

Result: our site traffic increased 300% *important since we only have work warehouse not a store front*. We get quiet a few customers from the site daily and it seems to work well. Home Automation and Home Theater are up and coming markets but it is working well for us.

Please feel free to message me if you need any help.

Always always your comments are welcome


----------



## DerrickVWS (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the update. You have definitely done your homework. You're site looks like it has more relevant content and a design that is easy to follow. I like the line spacing... it makes it easy to read your content.

I only had a minute and only noticed one thing you may want to reconider... your microscopic keyword cloud at the bottom of your site. I'm pretty sure Google and others know to ignore small text. Just make it normal sized if you really want it there.

You can read a little about small text here:
http://www.selfseo.com/story-10899.php
(I'm not supporting selfsec.com as a good source... you may want to do your own homework.)


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Not bad. I'm a text person, so lettering nad background are easy to read.


----------

